# Conseil logiciel photo



## tonton88 (24 Août 2010)

Salut à tous 

J'ai un petit problème pour trouver un logiciel photo compatible car tout ce que je télécharge ne s'ouvre pas.
Souvent il me signal que le logiciel n'est compatible qu'avec Intel (mais ce n'est pas la cas)
Pouvez vous me conseiller un logiciel photo (je suis sous Mac osx 10.5.8)
Ou dois je modifié le g4 pour profiter pleinement d'un logiciel photo ?

Cordialement


----------



## boninmi (26 Août 2010)

iPhoto ne fait pas ? Il n'y est pas sur ton DVD d'installation Mac OS X ?


----------



## alaincha (26 Août 2010)

tonton88 a dit:


> trouver un logiciel photo


Bonjour,

il y a des dizaines de logiciels "compatibles" qui traitent de la photographie.

Alors quelle est ta demande ?

- Retoucher des photos ?

- Archiver des photos ?

- autre ?

Explique-nous ce que tu souhaites faire.


----------



## Al_Copett (29 Août 2010)

Pour faire dans le pas cher, tu as Gimp qui est vu par certains comme une alternative libre à Photoshop voir ici : http://gimp.lisanet.de/Website/Download.html
Tu trouveras plus d'infos sur Gimp ici : http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
Gimp est une application Linux qui demande l'installation de X11, voir le lien ci-dessus.

i


----------

